# Lightroom And Mac OS X Mavericks



## JohnD22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone have experience upgrading or thoughts about LR5 and Mavericks? Thanks!!


----------



## clee01l (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll upgrade as soon as I get a copy.  I have no qualms about this upgrade.  It's not like going from  WinXP to Win8 

And it's free from 10.8


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2013)

I've left it downloading overnight, so I'll install in the morning.  LR 5.2 should work ok.  Earlier versions may have some UI issues.


----------



## Allan Ostling (Oct 23, 2013)

clee01l said:


> And it's free from 10.8



I'm running 10.6.8 and want to upgrade to 10.9. Is this free too?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 23, 2013)

Allan Ostling said:


> I'm running 10.6.8 and want to upgrade to 10.9. Is this free too?


The upgrade to 10.9.0 is free.  You just need to have the hardware spec that can support the upgrade to 10.9


----------



## JNowakPhoto (Oct 23, 2013)

Everything works fine on my 10.9 iMac / LR 5.2


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 23, 2013)

10.9 has been good for me so far.  I did reset the display icc profile so I had to set it back to my calibrated profile.


----------



## DianeK (Oct 23, 2013)

Anyone here also have the CS6 suite (perpetual license) to confirm if it works with Maverick?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 23, 2013)

Adobe say that it does:

http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/global/mac-os-mavericks-compatability.html


----------



## DianeK (Oct 23, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Adobe say that it does:
> 
> http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/global/mac-os-mavericks-compatability.html


I googled first, honest! I must be the worst googler ever because I didn't get this showing in my results. Sheesh. Sorry. 
Thank you
Diane


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll let you in on a little secret....I didn't google at all, I picked it up from another forum....


----------



## DianeK (Oct 23, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> I'll let you in on a little secret....I didn't google at all, I picked it up from another forum....


----------



## GAphotoArt (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry. I am a newbie here. I started my own thread about issues I am having with LR5.2 and todays OS Mavericks download. Everything disappeared out of LR. Folders, Collections, Publish Services, etc. are all empty. I know the photo files are saved on both my iMac and my external drive but whats up with all the edited photo, cropping, etc. are not on LR anymore?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 24, 2013)

GAphotoArt said:


> Sorry. I am a newbie here. I started my own thread about issues I am having with LR5.2 and todays OS Mavericks download. Everything disappeared out of LR. Folders, Collections, Publish Services, etc. are all empty. I know the photo files are saved on both my iMac and my external drive but whats up with all the edited photo, cropping, etc. are not on LR anymore?


I'll respond to your unique issue on the other thread that you started.


----------

